# Egg Donation: Bridge - Kiev Programme / Spain



## Tine44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi girls,

Does anybody know what the difference is between treatment at Isida Hospital in Kiev directly (cost seems to be only c.£3,000) or doing it through the Bridge (£10,000). One would assume that the Bridge programme would provide a much better service, for that price difference- i.e. more eggs guaranteed and so on, but is that really the case?

And any experiences with treatment at Isida?

We are also looking into the Spanish options, which seems so much easier in terms of travelling. How does this work for all the pre-egg donation tests? Is it easy to do them at a UK clinic?

Tine


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Tine!  Not to send you away from FF but there is a group called conceivingabroad on yahoo groups that is almost entirely ISIDA and, although I do not follow the thread much now, I remember  a while back some ladies coming on there that had gone through the Bridge program.  And they seemed shocked when they found out how much they were paying over the top.  There were some pros and cons to the whole set up but you would get more direct info from some of the ladies that did it. 
Hope that helps
Bonnie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You might to read this thread as someone has posted a similar question.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98876.0
Good Luck
L x


----------



## amanda69 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Tine, I conceived with IVI in Valencia (they have clinics all over Spain and there is also one in Portugal).  We went direct.  We made our own appointment directly with the clinic.  Had a consult with them.  We had our blood tests done in the UK, but I think that some people have had their tests in Spain.  Drugs are less than half the price of the UK and as you are going direct, you cut out the middle man making the treatment very cost effective.  Like Bonnie, I have also heard that the Bridge charge inflated prices for acting as a middle man.  I think that we paid in the region of €8,000 and IVI aims to get at least 10 eggs from their donor.  Communication is very good with IVI.  Personally, I would the Bridge a miss for this one.  Why don't you take a look at the Treatment Abroad page - look for IM, IVI, Ceram and I believe that the Russian clinics are also there and perhaps a couple of other Eastern European clinics (one of the IVI girls is going to the Czech republic.  The charge there is just £2,300 - definitely worth taking a look at).

Good luck, Amanda


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Having had success at ISIDA by going independently, I fail to see how the Bridge can add anything. Its just I think a matter of confidence - ISIDA make it so easy for you that its simple to go it alone. Besides the money saved could be used on further tx's if not successful first time. Highly recommended.  Good luck,


roze


----------



## Tine44 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi girls,

thanks for your replies which are really helpful! I have already received a lot of information from IM in Barcelona, and will also check your recommended blogsites about ISIDA. It seems to be easy to go direct.

Tine.


----------

